# Addition to the family



## captcook (Aug 31, 2015)

Picked this baby up today from my LGS SIG P320 9mm, can hardly wait to get to the range.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats, very nice


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice - great gun. I've looked at them a few times and almost got one for USPSA.


----------



## captcook (Aug 31, 2015)

Shipwreck said:


> Very nice - great gun. I've looked at them a few times and almost got one for USPSA.


I haven't shoot it yet but the trigger feels really good for stock.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Let us know what ya think after you hit the range!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice pistol. I really like the Sigs, I have a P229 in 40sw, and love it.
Looking forward to a range report.

MO


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, ain't that a purdy one! Very nice! :smt033


----------



## Hamshot (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice gun. Hope you got it to the range today. To have a new gun and not get to shoot it causes a terrible itch. I had a 10 mm p220 I did not get Good weather for 3 weekends. Good luck with your new purchase


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## captcook (Aug 31, 2015)

Hamshot said:


> Nice gun. Hope you got it to the range today. To have a new gun and not get to shoot it causes a terrible itch. I had a 10 mm p220 I did not get Good weather for 3 weekends. Good luck with your new purchase


We have had terrible weather here for the past week so I'm heading to an indoor range in the morning. I just can't wait any longer.


----------

